# Timex Electric Time Zone Watch



## felarca (Oct 8, 2007)

Some one asked for a pic of this watch in my intro thread. Not quite the usual watch porn but here it is. The lone red hand provides GMT like function and can be can be set in one hour increments from the the hour hand. I didn't like the black rubber strap it came with so I'm open to suggestions. Lug width is 19mm but should be able to accomodate a 20mm strap w/o much fuss.

And yes, I know I need to work on the pics.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It was me









So I guess its a GMT 'time zone' function?

Is the second hour hand independently adjustable?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have two, one like that and a gold tone one, Been sometime since I put a battery in them, iirc you turn the crown bacwards when in hand set positiion to set the gmt hand.


----------



## felarca (Oct 8, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I have two, one like that and a gold tone one, Been sometime since I put a battery in them, iirc you turn the crown bacwards when in hand set positiion to set the gmt hand.


Yes, exactly.

The watch just needed a new battery and a lil' kick start to the balance wheel. Has been running fine for nearly a month and keeping great time.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

That's just like mine - great watch and a good runner!

I have it on a period steel "semi" stretchband ( the middle part it stretchable while the rest isn't, if you know what I mean ), which was what they came with when new in 74/75. Personally I also think they look good on a blue leather band - and if you could find one with white stitching as well it would go well with the white on the hour- minute and seconds hand.









Here's a pic with the band I'm talking about ( these can often be found attached to old Timex's in i.e. a lot )


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's a great electric Knut ...I really like that one.









Note to self: do I really need another watch?


----------

